
Real-Time Stock Prices Are Easy - civilframe
http://realtimestockpricesareeasy.com/
======
existencebox
Reading up on IEX, it seems their API access is already free? [0] What's the
value add from your service in this case?

[0]
[https://iextrading.com/about/press/2017/01/](https://iextrading.com/about/press/2017/01/)

~~~
civilframe
SDKs, chat support, will not arbitrarily shut off your access

------
billconan
on a side note, what brokers provide trading apis to make use of the data?

